
In the Beginning Was the Command Line (1999) - angrygoat
http://cristal.inria.fr/~weis/info/commandline.html
======
yesenadam
Dupe - 1 day ago this got 50 comments.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20684764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20684764)

